# Unreal Tournament 3 Direct connect to Wan-IP



## penguoctopus (May 21, 2008)

Yesterday I was playing UT3 for the first time online with my friend. We opened up all of the necessary ports and such and he started a campaign. In the console, I entered the line: Open <his IP followed by :777> Viola! it worked... perfectly. Today at around 1 PM we wanted to continue our game. We went through the same exact steps that we did yesterday, I entered the exact same thing in the console... it takes me to the main menu and doesn't let me join. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME?!


----------

